# older tecumseh snow king



## aarono (Jan 4, 2004)

Hi all, 
I've got an older tecumseh 10 HP showblower that I'd like to get going.
It used to start 2nd or 3rd pull during the summer months, but wont budge now. 
I took the carb off and am soaking it overnite in cleaner, as well as flushing the gas lines, there was a lot of gum & residue in the fuel basket so I figured the old gas was rotten.

anyway, my question today is... on this motor, right to the lower left of where the Carb attaches to the engine block, there is a small hose on a swivel arm. It is attached to what appears to be the bottom of the block/cylinder... the other end is dangling/doing nothing. I cant see any place where it might need to attach, nor can i figure out what its for.
the hose is pretty short, and doesnt look like its broken off, nor does it have a "clamp scar"... perhaps its supposed to be the way it is?
I only noticed it as I took the carb off... It not the fuel line, or the primer line... so I dont know what it could be... as stated, its coming right off the bottom of the block almost, and does have a swivel arm at the point where its attached. I dont notice anythign spewing out of it, or any place where its supposed to be attached.

Is this some kind of air or fluid drain? when i get the carb all cleaned out and reattached, I hope that old girl fires up... but if this hose is important, I'd better find out where it goes.
also please excuse my lack of "mechanic" lingo... I'm just a do-it-yourselfer... I know most things as far as terms go... but I am not knowing what else to call the actual engine other then the block...
if only i had a photo... 

anyone care to take a guess, or familiar with one of these old tecumsehs?
i think is a 3c950 if that makes sense... the model number escapes me, but basically about 10 year old snow king 10HP.


----------



## aarono (Jan 4, 2004)

just to add to this, my father in law thinks this "Tube" is a compression chamber exhaust vent... just to get rid of the bit of air that gets through the seals and rings before combustion... make sense?


----------



## dgraham225 (Dec 6, 2002)

i think that is the crankcase breather. alot of people close this off with a PCV valve to let air out, but not in. it should hook up close to the filter side of the carb somewhere though.


----------



## DS (Nov 9, 1999)

Yep, it's the breather. The open end of the rubber hose doesn't attach to anything. It's just supposed to hang there.


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 5, 2004)

well what is it???


----------



## nwarren (May 22, 2005)

I have a 8hp Techumseh and the breather tube that comes out of the crankcase you mentioned, connect to the rerar of the air cleaner mounting plate. Come to think of it I'm not sure if many snowblowers have eair cleaners, if not there is probabky no harme in letting it just breathe. Good luck.


----------

